# OH my! There has to be a better idea!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I know, it's really hard to watch them the first day or two, but trust me, stick with it and he'll adapt. It's the best way to keep the area safe, even with dissolvable sutures. 

Maizie HATED the cone and was miserable the first day, but look how well she adapted 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvqpqRaC9lk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, and I wouldn't hesitate to use a sedative to keep him calm. Maizie was on Tramadol for pain relief, which has a wonderful sedative effect.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Even if he has internal sutures they don't want him to mess with the incision, licking or chewing so that he does not get an infection. I would not hesitate to use a mild sedative to keep him quiet. If he is too rowdy he can risk ripping things open......not as pretty thought. 

Best of luck.

Viking Queen


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely sounds like he should be on a sedative. He will eventually get used to the cone. The hyper activity is going to be your main concern and keep him from Healing quickly so sedatives for at least a few days would be a very good idea. When the say internal sutures they probably mean the sutures that are holding the tissues under the skin together, those are always put in, they either dissolve or don't depending on the suture used. Then there are external sutures closing up the skin. Some vets use them some just glue the skin closed. It probably would have been a good idea for the vet to use external sutures on your pup with how active he is, but that usually has to be asked for before hand. Either way he still should not lick because it can cause further inflammation and infection and he can still open the incision. I have seen a dog even rip those internal sutures out, it was a mess because her abdominal wall was wide open. Definitely call your vet and inquire about getting some sedatives because he is to active. Good luck.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

How old is he? did you research the best age to do this? He might need meds to calm him? He will soon get over it all.
Eric


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My girls didn't get send home with a cone, but my long time vet said that the boys are more likely to bother their surgical site, though I did have to put a t-shirt on Pia so that she wouldn't out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I got lucky and Buck paid no attention to the surgical site and we never used the $30 soft cone I bought. However, those were the longest 10 days of my life and his! He is used to being in the yard without a leash and being tethered to one on every outing tried his patience. I asked for and got a sedative, but even 1/4 of a pill knocked him out so I didn't use them. Wait until you see his zoomies after his recovery period - land rocket!


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thanks all! Yes in reply to Eric, after researching here on the forum I made the decision to wait until after his first birthday. He is 13 mos now. I hated the description of the sedative as it just makes them have no interest in anything like a zombie  I had considered just trying some Benadryl first before going for the heavy stuff . he acts totally normal at this point and he is so frustrated that A) he has to go out on lead when he normally has free run of the yard and B) the worst part is his toys ....he uses his feet to hold them when he chews and he tries so hard but that doesn't work in the cone  does anyone take them off for a bit IF YOUR WATCHING. Or is that only gonna make it worse? My hubby brought home one of the soft sided cones...has anyone tried those over these plastic ones from the vet?


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

You could use a soft donut cone...we used this on ours and it's way better for sleeping and not ramming into things! Ours couldn't even drink with the regular cone on. 

Can you not crate him for a bit during the day? 

If you have the soft cone, he'd be able to eat a nice long lasting chew as well, so that'd keep him busy!! 

This is what we had: 

http://mypoochiesparadise.com/web_images/cloud_collar_on.jpg


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mvinotime said:


> I had considered just trying some Benadryl first before going for the heavy stuff . does anyone take them off for a bit IF YOUR WATCHING. Or is that only gonna make it worse? My hubby brought home one of the soft sided cones...has anyone tried those over these plastic ones from the vet?


Benadryl doesn't have a sedative effect in dogs--only some people! 

Yes, you can take off the cone if you're right there watching. Literally, right there! If he starts bothering the site, put the cone right back on. 

Yes, I have tried the soft-sided cones and they have never worked for me. Zooey was able to rip her stitches out while wearing one, so now I always recommend and use the hard cone only.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither theo nor Chloe had to use our cone. Our vet has dogs stay over the first night after neuter/spay and they watch the dogs carefully. When we picked them up the next day, the vet gave us an update and the advise of cone or no cone. Both left their stitches alone, so the recommendation was no cone unless something changed, for both dogs. I would call your vet and ask if you can try no cone, or no cone with underwear, if you watch him carefully.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I used the soft inflatable donut cone on my Scotties when they were spayed, and it was really nice. They could eat and drink with it on, and it prevented them from reaching the surgical site. When I had my eye on the surgery patient, she got to ditch the cone for awhile...but I really had a very close watch! As soon as I left the room, the cone went back on...even leaving the TV room for a glass of water! 

The donut wasn't expensive, so it might be worth a try, but I suspect that it might not be as successful with a long-necked spoo. They might be able to work around it. Scotties are built completely differently!


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

I really like the doughnut cones too. Alternatively, you could try turning the one you have right now "upside down" on the dog, so it makes a... cape, I guess, rather than going up in front of the face. Some dogs do better with it facing this way. Some dogs don't. Wont know unless you try. =)

Wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mvinotime said:


> Thanks all! Yes in reply to Eric, after researching here on the forum I made the decision to wait until after his first birthday. He is 13 mos now. I hated the description of the sedative as it just makes them have no interest in anything like a zombie  I had considered just trying some Benadryl first before going for the heavy stuff . he acts totally normal at this point and he is so frustrated that A) he has to go out on lead when he normally has free run of the yard and B) the worst part is his toys ....he uses his feet to hold them when he chews and he tries so hard but that doesn't work in the cone  does anyone take them off for a bit IF YOUR WATCHING. Or is that only gonna make it worse? My hubby brought home one of the soft sided cones...has anyone tried those over these plastic ones from the vet?



Grace was about 18 months when she was spayed. I had a short talk to her about "No touch!!" the op-site and she left it alone and did not need the cone. I would suggest; take off the cone under careful supervision and allow him that freedom. Correct if he goes to lick. One or two licks will do more good than harm but extended licking can make a problem. In a few days it will all be over.
Eric


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Malasarus said:


> I really like the doughnut cones too. Alternatively, you could try turning the one you have right now "upside down" on the dog, so it makes a... cape, I guess, rather than going up in front of the face. Some dogs do better with it facing this way. Some dogs don't. Wont know unless you try. =)
> 
> Wishing a speedy recovery!


None of that worked for us. I'm very passionate about using a hard cone the proper way! You never want to go through a dog ripping its stitches out, trust me on that.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Well plastic cone is still on hasn't been off yet he hasn't appeared to show interest in his incision but again he can't anyway....he doesn't mind the cone mentally it's just logistically lol he slams it into everything makes me worry he's gonna have whiplash by time this is done! He has recovered great so far with all normal behavior, eating, pottying etc but. Today I did notice a bruise on one side of the incision. There appears to be no swelling, redness etc but there is a def a decent bruise although I believe my vet said some bruising can be normal? Holding him back on his leash when he gets excited almost seems to cause more harm then letting him go that's my biggest frustration and in the house he is good although he has jumped up on furniture a time or two when he heard a noise and I wasn't quick enough to stop him. His poor brother that My friend owns was done the same day and he is traumatized by the cone he literally freezes and will not move when it is on not to eat or drink or potty nothing she is having to take it off and on regularly and when it is on he is a frozen statue lol poor guy I told her she is lucky and I would take that over my exhuberant wild man any day ?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My two girls never bothered their incisions, but we put "onesies" on them the first two days just in case. I think having "external parts" removed is worse on the "boys" and they tend to lick and perhaps "search" for their parts. Hope your little guy gets used to the cone and he recovers quickly.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I work in the vet field and have seen Several dogs lick their incisions open, cause infections, etc. Absolutely use the cone like you are doing, at least at night and when you cant have eagle eyes on him. If you wanted to give him a short break when you are watching him fully, that would be okay.

Im not saying that this works for all dogs, but Draco did Awesome with a pair of boxer shorts on to keep him from licking (turned around and tail through the hole). He is a soft dog in that he will not tear through a barrier, bandage or clothing. He froze in the cone as well, and I put the boxers on him during a time where I could watch him well for several hours to make sure he didn't lick. He sniffed back there once and I told him sternly to "leave it", and he did. 

Good job sticking with the cone so far!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mvinotime said:


> Today I did notice a bruise on one side of the incision. There appears to be no swelling, redness etc but there is a def a decent bruise although I believe my vet said some bruising can be normal?


Yes, sometimes they bruise. You can use ice packs to help with that, although I haven't had a dog that would tolerate it! No swelling or redness is very good  You're doing well and each day will get easier.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a cone that looks like a big donut that you put around their necks to keep them from chewing on wounds that might be a good alternative.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

When Lola was spayed, she opened her incision and got an infection. Why don't they still use the regular stitches (you know like they did in the olden days)? I don't recall having trouble with them.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I know, it's really hard to watch them the first day or two, but trust me, stick with it and he'll adapt. It's the best way to keep the area safe, even with dissolvable sutures.
> 
> Maizie HATED the cone and was miserable the first day, but look how well she adapted
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvqpqRaC9lk


Hard to believe Maizie is running so much after having that done!! I know eventually Toby will need o go thru the same thing.


----------

